# New passport, lost visa



## FrankyRRR (12 d ago)

I have just got a new passport but my old passport wasn't returned I have a photo copy off the old Thai retirement visa but have been told this is no good, What can I do?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Normally when transferring current Thai visa stamps from your last passport to your new passport you need to bring the old cancelled passport together with the new passport when applying at an immigration office. I had to do this myself at Pattaya / Chonburi immigration middle of last year after getting a new passport. There's no charge for transferring both the Type O "retirement" visa and the Re-Entry visa (if you had one). Don't know your nationality but it's normal for passport issuing authorities to return your old passport cancelled together with your new one. If you really can't get your old passport back then you may need to seek help from one of the "visa assistance" companies in Thailand of which there are many offering services for which you pay.


----------

